# Ridgid circular saws?



## Krause (Feb 26, 2012)

Anybody use them? How are the worm drives? Im shopping around for a few new saws.. 

Luke


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

I had a few of them, they are junk. They start falling apart after about a month give or take. Save yourself the $10 and get a Makita 5007N way better saw. Unless you are talking about the ridgid worm drive, they got that one right . Tje original ridgid sidewinder was a great saw. Before they tried to get all fancy and ad the mag shoe.


----------



## Krause (Feb 26, 2012)

Ya got a Mikita and a dewalt now but their both getting to the point that I just consider them 'framing saws' lol I like the way the rigid worm drive feels but I don't want to regret buying a $200 saw either..


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

oh i hear ya there, i bought 2 of the dewalt worm drives @ $220 a peice both they both either started smoking or one caught fire. Thats a waste of money right there


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I've had the ridgid worm drive for 6 years now, I've used it a lot for demo and a lot for cutting steel, it's a great saw, I'd buy another one in a heartbeat.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the ridgid wormdrive is great.. it definitley performs like a champ, its very balanced and tons of power... but the sidewinders are toys... a few months back i was in the market for a fresh saw and was going to get the rigid wormdrive but came across a awesome deal on the makita hypoid that i couldnt pass up


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

is rigids warranty as good as they claim?
I was in HD looking at milwaukee drivers and the rigid lifetime caught my eye. Some how i don't really believe its a life time warranty :whistling


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Nick, yeah but its been my experience it isnt worth it if the tool spends most of its life in the repair shop


----------



## neill (Sep 29, 2011)

the ridgids seem to get really good reviews in the magazines. if i were in the market for a wormdrive - which i likely never will be - it'd be between the new dewalt and the ridgid.


----------



## emmetnee (Dec 13, 2009)

I have 2 rigid worm drives and I'd highly recommend them. I got the first one in 2004 and it's still as good as new. I bought the 2nd one in 2007 as a back up, but haven't had the need to use it yet. 
Like other posts have mentioned it has great balance and power and I liked the fact that it came with a rafter hook. I also have a Skill Mag77 that I also use on a regular basis.


----------



## TSHIELDS (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a few of the rigid sidewinders..I like them but they dont last very long with daily use.. the worm drive did last. I like the saws i wish they would last longer than a couple months or a day.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the rigid sidewinder gets good reviews based on its price.. not for its performance


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I have the Rigid worm drive and I gave up a Mag77 for it. I like how it feels, cuts, comes with sky hook, tilts to 51 degrees, the allen wrench is stored nicely on the saw for quick blade change, etc, etc. I think I paid $160 U.S. for mine maybe 6 years ago. But CPO has reconditioned ones for $109 when they are in stock.

http://www.cpoprotools.com/factory-reconditioned-ridgid-zrr32102-15-amp-7-1-4-in-worm-drive-circular-saw/rgdrzrr32102,default,pd.html?start=2&cgid=ridgid-circular-saws


----------



## Krause (Feb 26, 2012)

woodworkbykirk said:


> the rigid sidewinder gets good reviews based on its price.. not for its performance


Same price as the skill here $199.99 the skill is $209.99.. Don't think $10 should affect the reviews too much


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> the rigid *sidewinder* gets good reviews based on its price.. not for its performance





Krause said:


> Same price as the skill here $199.99 the skill is $209.99.. Don't think $10 should affect the reviews too much


Sidewinder is not the same as wormdrive. I would never pay over $10 for a Skill sidewinder.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

ok, i believe we've strayed off the path of the original post. I think Krause was asking about ridgid sidewinder. We can battle this out on the wormdrive thread.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Krause said:


> Anybody use them? How are the* worm drives*? Im shopping around for a few new saws..
> 
> Luke





CanningCustom said:


> ok, i believe we've strayed off the path of the original post. I think Krause was asking about ridgid sidewinder. We can battle this out on the wormdrive thread.


....................:jester:


----------



## sreill (Feb 4, 2012)

I have the 6 1/2" fuego saw that the make. Very light. Great features. Really good for breaking down 4 x 8 sheets.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

CrpntrFrk said:


> ....................:jester:


wow someone wasnt paying attention huh, i just noticed the "circular saw" topic which i usually think sidewinder. Cause people generally say worm/inline saw when referring to the worm drive. OK nevermind im an idiot GAME ON!


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

CanningCustom said:


> wow someone wasnt paying attention huh, i just noticed the "circular saw" topic which i usually think sidewinder. Cause people generally say worm/inline saw when referring to the worm drive. OK nevermind im an idiot GAME ON!


Yeah it sounds like he might be in the market for just a saw.

I do agree that this thread should not turn into a battle of the sidewinder vs. wormdrive. 

Party on Wayne......er......Canning:thumbup:


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

I picked up a ridgid sidewinder last year. The lever for changing the angle broke on the second use. Now I have to use pliers to unlock the angle adjustment. 

Other than that, it's fine for what it is.


----------



## Krause (Feb 26, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Yeah it sounds like he might be in the market for just a saw.
> 
> I do agree that this thread should not turn into a battle of the sidewinder vs. wormdrive.
> 
> Party on Wayne......er......Canning:thumbup:


No I got enough sidewinders.. I'm talking strictly WORMDRIVE..lol 
It's a toss up for me between the rigid @ $199 which to my hand is very comfortable OR the Skill shd77 @ $209.99


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

sreill said:


> I have the 6 1/2" fuego saw that the make. Very light. Great features. Really good for breaking down 4 x 8 sheets.


I use this saw too, it replaced my makita 5007F. I am no framer, but I have never run into a spot where it was a problem. The motor is a bit underpowered as it is only 12 amps, and not 15. Again, never run into a problem where i bogged the motor to the point of it becoming a pain in the butt...but you do noticed it doesn't have the same power as a full size.

All that being said, I love mine for its size and light weight....using it overhead and on vertical surfaces is so nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Ive only used the ridgid worm a couple times. It was alright. It was not very durable, my guys saw was pretty hammered for a year old saw. He babies his tools to for a framer. 

Im running two bosches and two dewalt wormdrives right now. Ive ran mostly bosches for the last 8 years. Most of the saws went away because of major drops 30+ ft or getting ran over. NEVER had one die. The oldest is 8 years old and these saws get abused daily framing. They have all been dropped at least one floor and still take it. 

The first dewalt I had had brushes break and take out the windings after only a few hours use. I still havent got that thing fixed, theres no dewalt shop here and the guys who said they would take care of it didnt and have not. I picked up one more one day when I was in a pinch, the only had that one and junk. The second one I got so cheap I could not say no. Both of them have been champs and have framed on over 30000 sq ft in the last 8 months.

I really like the features of the dewalt and I really like using it. The problem I have is them taking care of me. Ive taken bosch stuff in that was a defect or broke and it was no problem swaping them out right then if it was major.

Tough call depends on how well you feel you will be taken care of by the manufacture. If I had to pay full price for a saw which Im sure I will be buying two + this year it would probably be a Bosch just because of the warranty headache.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

i dont own one but my dad owns the ridgid fuego circular saw. i like that its light and compact. but the damn level for the base tilt broke. so you cant set the blade depth and plus my dad being a dumby he cut the cord and instead of replacing it he tied the wires back together and taped the shiet out of it. and he is an electrician! so after all this rambling. the point is it was a good saw at first and then it went to absolute crap


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

I bought thw wormdrive about 8 months ago. Not gonna say i baby it but i dont abuse it eather. Holdin up nice BUT i dont like the placement of the dipatick that i lost, whoops


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Carpenter eyes said:


> I bought thw wormdrive about 8 months ago. Not gonna say i baby it but i dont abuse it eather. Holdin up nice BUT i dont like the placement of the dipatick that i lost, whoops


Other then that, awesome saw


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

I wouldn't buy a rigid over a Makita 5477NB wormdrive. The Makita can be had for $130 and Makita makes great circular saws in general.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

jiffy said:


> I wouldn't buy a rigid over a Makita 5477NB wormdrive. The Makita can be had for $130 and Makita makes great circular saws in general.


That Makita is a hypoid not a worm drive. 

This is just to inform not debate. That is another place we don't want to go. Hypoid vs. worm drive. 

But I have heard the Makita is a good saw. I will still stick to my Rigid.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

CanningCustom said:


> the ridgid worm drive, they got that one right


I second that one. I used to use worms only for stone/concrete and a PC mag for wood, but the PC now sits at home and the worm gets all the work but thin stock and that's battery operated territory.


----------

